# What is it #1978? Memory cartridge



## Footer (Jul 25, 2011)

Found this in my desk today while cleaning out. Looks like a memory card of some sort. The building opened in 1978. Until the early 90's every cool toy in existence wound up here. So, what is it? What does it belong to? How much data can you put on it? 

I actually don't know any of these answers.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like an Atari 2600 cartridge to me. Does it have Space Invaders on it?


----------



## jstandfast (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks to me like the storage card for the old Strand Mantrix Memory Board. If so that would date it to around '82-'83 or so. The shop here had one for awhile and I ran some shows on it.........


----------



## ScottT (Jul 25, 2011)

jstandfast said:


> It looks to me like the storage card for the old Strand Mantrix Memory Board. If so that would date it to around '82-'83 or so. The shop here had one for awhile and I ran some shows on it.........


 
Well if the card says:
48 REP
1/9/4
(B COPY)

I'd assume that it was from 1994 which would put it in the right time frame.


----------



## headcrab (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe it lets you play Space Invaders on said Strand console?


----------

